# downpipe question



## elvenson (Aug 20, 2009)

i have an 87 NA with a rusted out downpipe... i search and search, but nobody makes a downpipe for the 87 NA... however, i did find a downpipe maked as being for an 85 NA.

I was under the assumption that the z31 NA downpiped were the same from 84-89, is that right? can i use the 85 downpipe as a direct swap for the 87?

Advance and Napa both carry an 85 NA downpipe for under $100...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

there is no real difference between the years for down pipes. There is a difference based on the transmission you have. I'm highly skeptical of someone selling a "downpipe" for an NA. You're probably best off visiting an exhaust shop.


----------



## elvenson (Aug 20, 2009)

the pipe is coming from reputable dealers, and is made by Walker...

here are 2 links... it looks just like the stock unit.

Advance Auto Parts: Front Pipe by Walker - Part 44890


NAPA part


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks to me like a cheap piece of poop. But its your money and your car.

There should be no fitment issues because of the years. If there are fitment issues, it's because of the pipe build quality.


----------



## elvenson (Aug 20, 2009)

ok, thanks for the input.

i know its poo... im not ready to do the full exhaust upgrade yet though, too broke... im planning on an HKS header and certified muffler 2.5" cat back next spring hopefully... if i had the money for the headers now then i wouldnt need the crappy downpipe 

all money now is going towards making my 93 SE-R ready for winter... it has some issues like a flat tire, not working speedo, and a few other things i need to take care of to make it streetable...


----------

